# Newborn baby declared dead, later found alive



## CritterNurse (Feb 19, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/newborn-baby-declared-dead-later-211051639.html


----------



## Achilles (Feb 19, 2013)

You're not dead until you're warm and dead.


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 19, 2013)

What Achilles said. There are post-arrest hypothermia protocols for a reason!


----------



## JasonMcMilan (Sep 16, 2020)

yeah, this is incredible
more incredible thing is that newborns sometimes die from the wrong baby food...


----------

